# New MacOSX.com 2007 Website



## Ferdinand (Jul 29, 2007)

What happened with the new website? All discussion gone - links gone - the group gone!? Also, on both sides of "Join our Team" the text is gone!

So is this new 2007 website idea abandoned with this server change???


----------



## Cheryl (Jul 30, 2007)

We got an answer.....



ScottW said:


> I have decided to pull the beta for awhile, I don't have time right now to work on it, and figure best to pull it until I have time to focus on it.


----------

